# 15 HP Kohler Problem



## deereman (Sep 26, 2010)

My 2003 deere riding mower has a 15 HP Kohler engine in it. When started, the engine idyle immediately goes to the max and I cannot lower it with the speed control on the mower. I have to shut the engine off. Tried cleaning the throttle and and the carb. Did not work. Any idea what is wrong?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Quite a few things can cause this. 1. Stuck throttle shaft in carb. 2. Throttle butterfly (in carb.) is loose on shaft or screw came out completely. 3. Tree branch or other object jammed in governor spring or linkage, increasing tension dramatically or not allowing governor control (not very likely, but I've seen some weird things over the years!). 4. Governor broken inside engine. 5. Someone turned the idle speed screw in, not allowing throttle to close down enough. Usually #1 or #4 is the problem.


----------

